# Angeln in Frankreich



## Billabong_20 (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen #h 

Wie schon in meiner kurzen Vorstellung erwähnt bin ich absolut neu hier. Hier dann mal gleich meine erste Frage. Hab in letzter Zeit öfter vom Angeln in Frankreich gelesen. Da ich aus Rlp komme und es bis zur Grenze nicht so weit ist, nun meine Frage. 

Kann mir vll jemand sagen wo man in Frankreich relativ grenznah gut angeln kann?? Am liebsten wären mir Bäche oder kleinere Flüsse, ist dort das angeln mit dem Spinner überhaupt erlaubt?? Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar  Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus. MfG


----------



## balzer (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Moin,

bin ebenfalls aus RLP. Auf welche Fische willst du gehen? An den Forellenteichen darf man auf jeden Fall nicht mit Spinner angeln. 

Wo genau kommst du her? Vlt kann ich dir einen guten Tipp fürs spinnen geben?


----------



## Billabong_20 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Komme aus Kusel, das es an den Forellenteichen verboten ist dachte ich mir, deswegen dachte ich an Bäche oder so, find ich sowieso interessanter ;-) Wie gesagt bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, immer raus damit ;-)


----------



## balzer (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Als Tipp geb ich dir mal die Schwarzbach in Thaleischweiler. Allerdings musst du dir die Angelkarte entweder in Ps im Angelladen Lorett holen oder bei den Schwarzbachfischern.

Du brauchst aber einen gültigen Angelschein!


----------



## Billabong_20 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Ok, dann mal danke dafür!!

Aber speziell für Frankreich hast du keine Tipps?? Würde halt gerne mal nach Frankreich zum angeln


----------



## mok (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

hallo,
frankreich ist sooooo groß, was genau willst du wissen und für welche gegend?


----------



## Billabong_20 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Wo es sich lohnt in Frankreich mal hinzufahren, bin um jeden Tipp dankbar, am liebsten wären mir Bäche, wie gesagt relativ grenznah wenn es geht  bis nach Saarbrücken ist es zB ungefähr eine Stunde von hier, muss ja aber nicht zwingend bei Saarbrücken liegen  einach mal her mit den Tipps, war noch nie in Frankreich angeln von daher auch relativ planlos  MfG


----------



## mok (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

frankreich lohnt immer, egal wo...

nicht allzuweit von dir, in der gegend des nord-elsaß gibt es auch wunderschöne stellen,hauptsächlich forellen kannst du dort fangen. bei lembach gibt es z.bsp.einen großen weiher (étang du fleckenstein) mit kapitalen hechten und forellen. auch der rhein auf französischer seite ist gut zu beangeln (von seltz bis zur staustufe bei roppenheim z.bsp.)
im jura (doubs), in der provence (petit rhône), im aveyron (tarn), in den cévennen (ardéche, vis) findest du teilweise unberührte natur mit flüssen und seen, die jeden angler zum träumen bringen...
aber wie schon gesagt, frankreich ist riesengroß...da ist für jeden was dabei...
hier bei mir in der petite camargue (vidourle, petit rhône, pérrier-quellen,kanäle,salzseen,meer) kann man,außer den üblichen verdächtigen, z.bsp.kapitale black-bass und welse fangen am meer wolfsbarsch,dorade,thunfisch.und die gegend ist der hammer!!
also falls du mal in die gegend kommst,laß es mich wissen, dann können wir mal ne angeltour mit dem boot oder float-tube machen.#h


----------



## helmitus (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo mok

Ich beneide dich um die Gewässer, in denen du Fischen kannst.Ich habe das Fischen vor sehr langer Zeit in der Nähe von "SETE"begonnen. Ich angle auch in Frankreich und habe im Gegensatz zu unseren Angelkollegen in Deutschland mehr und bessere Möglichkeiten um angeln zu gehen. (Ganz zu schweigen von der deutschen Bürokratie)

Deshalb wünsche ich dir etri-Heil und allzeit einen guten Fang.

Gruß helmitus


----------



## Billabong_20 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe mok #6 Weiß denn sonst noch jemand vll was wo man hinfahren kann, würde evtl nächste Woche an einem Tag mal nach Frankreich wenn ich Zeit finde. Vll gibts ja auch "schöne" Forellenweiher (grenznah Saarbrücken) wo man mal hinfahren kann. Falls jemand einen kennt mit Adresse, und weitern Angaben immer her damit  DANKE schonmal


----------



## mok (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

hallo billabong,
guckst hier,wenn es das ist was du suchst : (ca.50km von saarbrücken) http://latruitedemontbronn.skyrock.com/
oder hier,wenns etwas ruhiger sein soll(auf detailkarten z.bsp. IGN,leicht zu finden): 
(ca.70km)l'_étang de mittersheim
oder im raum saarebourg (zw.80 und 120km) da gibts jede menge weiher z.bsp.__l'étang_ du stock, l'é_tang_ de gondrexange uvm.


----------



## Billabong_20 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Vielen vielen Dank mok!!  Werde mich mit den Tipps mal beschäftigen wenn ich Zeit habe und dann mal berichten wie es war  
Ein Freund hat was über Hottviller gehört, er will dort unbedingt mal hin, werde mich ihm da wohl mal anschließen. Hat jemand Infos zu Hottviller?? MfG


----------



## balzer (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

War am Freitag dort! 
Grandios, Preis-Leistungsverhältnis absolut Top! 12 € für 10 Forellen! Tipp nur unter der Woche gehen, am Wochenende ist dort die Hölle los! Forellen zwischen 30-40 cm sind drin, aber auch einige Große von 60 cm sind gefangen worden. Spinnfischen ist dort allerdings verboten!


----------



## Billabong_20 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Ok das hört sich doch gut an  Kannst du mir vll sagen wo der Weiher dort genau ist?? Kann man mit dem Auto bis vor die Haustür fahren??  MfG


----------



## balzer (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Kommt drauf an wie du nach Hottviller reinfährst. Um an den Weiher zu kommen musst du am Sportplatz abiegen und dann ungefähr 50 m fahren, dann siehts du ihn. Top Lage absolut ruhig und der Pächter ist sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit!


----------



## Billabong_20 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Ok super, vielen Dank!!! Werd denk ich über Zweibrücken fahren, und dort dann vorher abfahren wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe  Scheint mir der einfachste Weg!!


----------



## Billabong_20 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hast du vll mal was von La Frohmuhl gehört?? Soll ja nur einen Ort weiter sein??


----------



## balzer (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Genau über Zweibrücken (Flughafen) ist der kürzeste Weg, dann kommste irgenwann nach 20 km an einen Kreisel und da steht schon Hottviller. Ne La Frohmuhl hab ich noch nicht gehört, kenne nur noch Gasteun kostet Karte 10€  von 08-12 Uhr un dann von 13-18 Uhr ist allerdings total für den allerwertesten! Sitzen alle 2 Meter Leute neben dir und die Anlage befindet sich genau neben einer Straße!


----------



## Billabong_20 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Ne das anderes muss echt nicht sein....finds doch persönlich besser wenn man seine Ruhe hat und nicht alle paar Meter der nächste sitzt :q Dann mal danke für die Hilfe....bin mal gespannt wie es wird  Mit was hast du denn gefangen?!


----------



## balzer (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Mit Schwimmer, dazu ein 50 cm langes Vorfach und Bienenmade dazu gelben Teig Optimal! Und am besten ist es wenn du schleppst, dann fängste dort super!


----------



## Capitaine (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*



mok schrieb:


> hallo,
> frankreich ist sooooo groß, was genau willst du wissen und für welche gegend?



Hallo Jonathan,
was Du da so schreibst klingt ja wircklich interessant...wie sieht das denn bei Dir in der Gegend aus mit der Möglichkeit ein seetaugliches Boot zu mieten?
Gruss, Tom


----------



## mok (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

@capitaine
kommt darauf an, ob du im süß-oder salzwasser angeln möchtest.meeres-boote sind hier in der hauptsaison sehr sehr teuer aber trotzdem sehr gefragt, so dass man zeitig buchen muß. süßwasser-boote sind seltener zu finden und meist von privat,also anzeigen durchforsten oder jemanden kennen,der jemanden kennt,der weiß,wo jemand wohnt,der eines hat und es evtl.gegen geld verleiht...|bla: ich könnte dir da auf jeden fall weiterhelfen, wenn du irgendetwas spezielles suchst, vielleicht auch etwas, das nicht jeder (angel)tourist hat.
ich persönlich verleihe z.bsp. 1 kleines süßwasser-boot m.elektromotor und 2 belly-boat und mache auch guiding zu obergeilen angel-spots, die auch nicht jeder touri sieht, desweiteren kann man bei uns bequem mit camper oder zelt stehen.näheres gerne per pn


----------



## Liney (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo 
Wir haben am Wochenende vor ein bissl in Frankreich zu angeln...
Wir sind auch der suche nach einem Angelweiher der nicht ganz so weit weg vom saarland ist... Wir waren schon in Petite Rosselle aber der ist tote Hose..
Wir haben vom Etang de Diefenbach gehoert und waren am überlegen uns diesen mal anzuschauen.
Leider finde ich im Internet keine Informationen zu dem Weiher...
Kennt ihn hier jemand ? Ich würde gerne wissen wie es dort mit Spinnfischen etc ist...

Wär toll wenn jemand mir jemand ein paar infos geben könnte.

Lg


----------

